# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  دانلود اخرین نسخه  Mono Touch 1.6.x به همراه فعال ساز ( هماهنگ با نسخه Visual Studio 2013 )

## goldpower

*Xamarin iOS 1.6.x*









اخرین نسخه ارایه شده تا کنون  + فعال ساز آن  ( قابل اجرا بروی سیستم های 32 و 64 بیتی)
از مهمترین تغیرات ان می توان به اجرا شدن در محیط Visual Studio 2013 و پشتیبانی  از  iOS 7.0.3  ....


لینک مراجعه :
http://docs.xamarin.com/releases/ios/xamarin.ios_7/xamarin.ios_for_vs_1.6


لینک دانلود Mono Touch 1.6.138.0 : 
http://download.xamarin.com/MonoTouchforVisualStudio/Windows/Xamarin.iOS_Setup-1.6.138.0.msi

لینک دانلود 4.0.13.38 Xamarin Studio :
http://download.xamarin.com/studio/Windows/XamarinStudio-4.0.13-38.msi

لینک دانلود فعال ساز :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xo94xnrk3qvc07v/XAUPB.rar

پسورد:
goldpower

اموزش نصب برنامه در ویندوز:
http://docs.xamarin.com/guides/ios/getting_started/installation/windows/

اموزش نصب برنامه در Mac :
http://docs.xamarin.com/guides/ios/getting_started/installation/mac/

----------


## alizx.1370

man vaghan mikham bedoonam in vagahn vase kasi kar karde ya na shoma khodetoon toonestin chizi benevisin va build konin?

----------


## vahid4251

من که نتونستم نمیتونم وارد بشم وارد اکانت خودم
کسی تا الان کار کرده با اینا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:

----------


## alizx.1370

crakesho bezani lazem nsit varede accountesh shi kar mikone are man emtehan kardam

----------


## arash_kbc13

خروجی گرفتید؟
من برنامه نوشتم، اما خروجی نمیتونم ازش بگیرم!
باید حساب توسعه اپل رو داشته باشید، که قیمت سالیانش 299$ هست.
روشی هست که بدونapple developer account خروجی گرفته باشین؟!
رو simulator کار میکنه!

----------

